# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  دراسة جدوى لأكثر من 80 مشروع

## هيثم الفقى

بداية قبل طرح تلك الفرص لابد أن تعرف السمات الشخصية والمهارات المطلوبة في صاحب المشروع الصغير الناجح وهي:


1- القدرة على العمل الجاد
2- التصميم على النجاح برغم الصعوبات
3- الحرص على العمل
4- الاستعداد للمخاطرة المحسوبة لاغتنام الفرصة
5- القدرة على تنظيم الوقت و تحديد الاولويات في العمل
6- القدرة على إيجاد المعلومات اللازمة لإتمام العمل
7- القدرة على التعلم من الأخطاء وتجنبها في المستقبل
8- منفتح للأفكار الجديدة المبتكرة والمتطورة لتنمية المشروع
9- لديك الإيمان بقدرتك على إنجاح المشروع وتخطى الصعوبات. 


بعد معرفة هذه السمات ونظرا لكثرة التساؤلات عن المشاريع التجارية والفرص الاستثمارية ومدى جدواها وطلبات دارسات الجدوى فحبيت أفيد الإخوان بنقل وترتيب أكثر من 80 دراسة جدوى بطريقة مرتبة قامت بعملها غرفة تجارة جدة بشكل مجاني وللأسف الشديد هناك بعض ضعاف النفوس يقومون ببيعها 


وكذلك سأنقل لكم بعض الأفكار المنقولة من موقع أفكار جديدة فيه بعض الاقتراحات لعدة مشاريع مصنفة حسب طبيعتها الجغرافية وحجم الاستثمار وطبيعة النشاط.

بداية سأبدأ بالفرص الاسثمارية المطروحة من مركز تنمية المشآت الصغيرة في غرفة جدة :

- مشاريع المأكولات
01- كافتيريا (أ)
02- كافتيريا (ب)
03- كافتريا (ج)
04- فرن تميس
05- كشك آيس كريم
06- محل سندوتشات روبيان
07- محل برجر
08- كشك متخصص في بيع البطاطس
09- مشروع الايس كريم
10- محل فطاير
11- محل شاورما
12- مشرع مطعم ومقلى سمك
13- مشروع مطعم مأكولات هندية
14- محل كباب بلدي
15- كشك كوب الذرة

- مشاريع المواد الغذائية
1- تعبئة حبوب
2- توزيع المواد الغذائية
3- معصرة زيت سمسم

- مشاريع تجارية منوعة
01- بيع النباتات المنزلية
02- محل الصواميل والبراغي
03- محل بيع بذور وأسمدة زراعية
04- محل بيع جلديات
05- محل بيع جوالات
06- محل بيع حيوانات أليفة
07- محل بيع دهانات ولوازمها
08- محل بيع عسل وسمن
09- محل بيع عود وعطور
10- محل بيع مكيفات
11- محل بيع ملابس رجالية
12- مشروع تسجيلات إسلامية
13- معرض السجاد التركي
14- (معرض ديكور (أبواب أكورديون
15- معرض موكيت وسجاد

- الخدمات العامة
01- محل تعبئة وبيع اسطوانات غاز
02- محل تغليف هدايا
03- مركز تدريب المبادرين
04- مركز خدمات حمامات سباحة
05- مركز صيانة مكيفات
06- مركز لخدمات الكمبيوتر
07- مركز لخدمة الطلاب
08- مركز للعناية بالرجل
09- مشروع الألياف الضوئية
10- مغسلة ملابس
11- مقهى إنترنت

- نوادي رياضية
01- نادي تدريب فنون قتال
02- نادي حديد
03- نادي صحي سيدات

- تأجير
01- تأجير شاحنات نقل
02- تأجير مكاتب إدارية جاهزة
03- صناديق الأمانات

- خدمات سيارت
01- محل خدمة بطاريات سيارات
02- مركز خدمات إطارات سيارات
03-ورشة إصلاح ريديتر
04- ورشة إصلاح شكمان
05- غيار زيت محركات
06- ورشة سمكرة ودهان سيارات
07- ورشة ميكانيكا سيارات

- سيدات وأعمال منزلية
01- تغليف علب الملكة من المنزل
02- صناعة الكعك المنزلي
03- كوفير نساء
04- مشغل خياطة ثياب نسائية
05- مشغل عباءات نسائية
06- ورشة إصلاح شكمان
07- معمل صنع حلوى القطن من المنزل
08- معمل لصناعة الثياب المنزلية

- مقاولات
01- مقاول تركيبات خرسانة جاهزة
02- معمل صناعة جبسيات
03- مقاول أسقف معدنية
04- مقاول تركيبات خرسانة جاهزة
05- مقاول خدمات عامه
06- ورشة عمل (البلوك) الطوب

- ورش صغيرة
01- محطة تحلية مياه
02- مركز صيانة مكيف
03- مشروع تعبئة أحبار الطابعات
04- مشروع تعبئة السواك
05- مصنع مكرونة
06- معصرة زيت سمسم
07- معمل تشكيل الفلين
08- محل نسخ مفاتيح
09- ورشة حدادة
10- ورشة طلاء معادن
11- ورشة نجارة


**** جميع الملفات بصيغة PDF إضغط عليها بالرز الأيمن واختر حفظ باسم لحفظها ****
ولفتح الملفات تحتاج لقارئ ملفات أكروبات
Adobe Reader

ويمكنك تحميله من موقعه

منقول

----------

